# Are FL Studio's stock mixing and mastering plugins really that bad?



## bwmusic (Feb 13, 2015)

I've been using FL and its plugins for years. It seems to do the job but I have also been hearing that FL's compressor, EQ, reverb and Mastering plugins are all pretty bad. I even notice the pros who actually use FL Studio for composing, hardly ever use the stock plugins..

Now I'am no audiophile, but is there really any noticeable difference between those high-end plugins (like Waves, UAD, FabFilter and Izotope) compared to FL's stock ones?

Like has anyone ever documented a comparison that xyz plugin is better than Fruity Compressor/Reverb/EQ/Maximus because of xyz reason?


----------



## pixel (Feb 13, 2015)

It depends. Every plugin is different: you have different digital compressors, analog recreations etc. Some have more options other few. 
So it's hard to give one answer about all of Waves, UAD etc plugins compared to FL stock. Here your ears should be the judge because it's mostly a personal taste.

Btw my last rendezvous with FL was 10 years ago so I have no idea how it looks now


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Feb 13, 2015)

I personally think they are pretty good. I like the Parametric EQ 2, limiter (as a sidechain compressor) and Pitcher. They do the job and if you can use them well you don't need a lot of things to replace them. If I were to suggest something cheap that I like a bit better then the stock plugins I would recommend Toneboosters Track Essentials (20 eur) (love the EQ in that one), then a better reverb like Valhalla Room (50$) or Valhalla Vintage Verb (50$) then use TDR Kotelnikov Compressor (Free) as bus compressor. Perhaps also Toneboosters Barricade limiter (20$) or the free version you get in Computer Music magazine. Around 100$ in plugins to add to the stock plugins.


----------

